# Tattoo shops??



## kentiwi84 (Jan 1, 2011)

Anyone familiar with tattoo laws in the UAE. Is it possible to open one in the UAE??


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

If you are supposed to go to the hospital just to get your ears pierced, what chance do you reckon for legalling opening a tattoo shop?

There are tattooists in Dubai, but, none of them legal


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

And a number got rounded up and deported about six months ago... quite a few of the 'good' ones.


----------



## DubaiATC (Jun 26, 2010)

Jynxgirl said:


> And a number got rounded up and deported about six months ago... quite a few of the 'good' ones.


Didn't hear about that!!


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

I just know cuz the guy I was going to use, became unavailable and he told me... and then he recommended a friend who didnt get nabbed. I never went through with it as can not imagine being mid way thru a half sleeve and the artist get deported, as well that guy didnt exactly have a raving free hand portfolio.


----------



## DubaiATC (Jun 26, 2010)

Or, worse yet - you're actually getting work done when the place gets raided. That would be terrible, plus you might also get in legal trouble.


----------



## CrowdedHouse (Feb 22, 2011)

It's interesting that tattooing is illegal, but permanent make-up isn't. Essentially isn't it the same thing?


----------

